# Fined.



## SyKeD (Dec 7, 2010)

Hey all

On Friday afternoon i was pulled up by a police officer about 5 minutes from home ( First time i've been pulled up in my car, It's a bit of a target, Holden VN SS BT-1 5.0ltr lowered, rims body kit. )

He walks up to to me and says this has all been recorded on camera, i said ok... ask's for my drivers license and then went back to the car.. 

He comes back and says this is a $258 Fine and 3 demerit points for having your arm out the window.... 

I was stunned... and said that this is a bit over the top for something like this.. he said would you do this in your p's test?.. i said no.. and he said you answered your own question and walked away with a smug look on his face.

My arm was inline with the window and i had my wrist hanging off down the side about 2 inches.

Earlier that day i had my arm in the same position, went by 3 Police cars and NOTHING happened...They all looked at me as that drove past.. So whats the go?..

This is the rule

(3) A person must not travel in or on a motor vehicle with any part of the person’s body outside a window or door of the vehicle, unless the person is the driver of the vehicle and is giving a hand signal:(a) for changing direction to the right in accordance with rule 50, or​ (b) for stopping or slowing in accordance with rule 55.

(4) The driver of a motor vehicle (except a bus) must not drive with a passenger if any part of the passenger’s body is outside a window or door of the vehicle.​I don't think it is FAIR that a person driving a "Bus" is allowed to have a bodily part out side the window, But not a person driving a car, They both have the same risk factor that if you get into an accident and your arm happens to be outside the window its not going to be pretty.

My driving record is pretty clean, only 2 speeding fines and i haven't had any other fines for 2 years till now.

I really do think that this is a joke, POLICE have much BETTER things to do than to nit pick at the most ridiculous rules.

I'll be going to see the "Recorded evidence" that show's me with my arm out, tomorrow.

Has any one else been booked for something as little and stupid like this?


----------



## Nighthawk (Dec 7, 2010)

My husband was done for avoiding an accident and driving over the painted island in the middle of the road. The cops actually told him he should've just applied his brakes and smashed into the back of the car in front, which being a rear-end would've made him liable for damage even though she'd slammed on her brakes. Go figure...? $290 fine later...


----------



## Jay84 (Dec 7, 2010)

This is the kind of stupidity that just causes rifts between the public and police force. Instead of working together you get the idiotic power trippers who are just in the job for the authority.

NO RESPECT for these cops AT ALL. 

Why can't they work with the public? Show some empathy, a little leniency, if you get caught with your arm out the window a second time, then hand over a fine!


----------



## Smithers (Dec 7, 2010)

I heard of a couple who had pulled over on the side of the road with hazzards on because the driver was going to answer his mobile and a cop fined him for talking on his mobile while the car was still running....what a joke. You try and do the right thing and become a target.

A friend at 3am in the morning was travelling along the freeway on the right hand side after over taking another car and because he went more than a kilometre in the right hand side he got pulled over and fined for it,...even though there was only them 3 on the road at that hour. 

I saw last yr a cop car parked in a no stopping zone outside a subway here in Canberra,..also have witnessed the cops speeding with no sirens and lights on,..that's illegal also....I could go on....no wonder the force has no respect these days. Can see why many are attracted to being an officer of the law...one big power trip.


----------



## FusionMorelia (Dec 7, 2010)

im of the belief that if you dream of being a cop or in politics, that alone should ban u for life from ever becoming one 
only power trippers want total control.


----------



## dickyknee (Dec 7, 2010)

You broke the law , simple , it sucks but that's life ....


----------



## Jk888 (Dec 7, 2010)

welcome to real life lol


----------



## ezekiel86 (Dec 7, 2010)

I have been stuffed over by cops a million times with cars....Its all to make money
Some of the crap I have been done for is a joke...


----------



## the jungle guy (Dec 7, 2010)

and now you know who pays for the doughnuts, "most" of them are smurfs on power trips


all of it revenue raising, the amount of accidents that are caused by idiots on the M1 in qld im sure same everywhere if some one see' s cop or a resemblance of one they will slam on the brakes and in peak hour this causes a chain reaction and the poor bugger at the end gets it ive seen it countless times up there we are cruising along doing 110 in a 110 zone theyll brake hard :S?? idiots this causes accidents 

taking sign age off the cars is mean to be deterrent highly unlikely its a sly way of revenue raising California to my knowledge has removed all this capper from there highways due to all the accidents it causes you want a deterrent have a clearly marked vehicle not a plain vehicle simply revenue raising i dont care what anyone says 

best thing they can do is raise the age of driving if there seriously concerned but then again more young people more revenue coming in for them thats why im shocked they havent droped the age of smoking and drinking the government would love that tax flowing in,, should not be able to get your L's until your 18 p's when your 21 when you are actaully old enough to know better and be more mature cars area deadly weapon yet you got to be 18 to smoke or drink ???? where is logic in this screwed up government

end of rant


----------



## Sock Puppet (Dec 7, 2010)

Yeah, I copped a fine (no points) for having the wrong address on my licence. I'd moved just less than a month earlier but apparently you have to update it within a fortnight. I was waiting for my licence renewal which was due a couple of weeks after, & I didn't realise it carried a penalty. Oh well, cest la vie.


----------



## hebi-nsw (Dec 7, 2010)

i feel a certain N.W.A song comming on...


----------



## the jungle guy (Dec 7, 2010)

hebi-nsw said:


> i feel a certain N.W.A song comming on...




rofl its running through my head right now


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 7, 2010)

I bet he goes around booking motorcyclists! They've got their arms hanging out the windows too! Brockie would turn in his grave about this!!


----------



## pythrulz (Dec 7, 2010)

thats a really steep fine for something so trivial but thats our insane laws and regulations here and unfornatly there a to many smart alek cops that think carrying a gun and having powers make them king ####


----------



## Kristy_07 (Dec 7, 2010)

I saw some water police guys in a vehicle park in a disabled spot the other day, and then walk inside and sit down at a cafe to have lunch. We were ordering at the same time, so I asked them if it was legal for them to take up a disabled park to come inside for a coffee, and they said they were allowed to because if they had to leave in a hurry they would have to have better access to their vehicle than if they were parked in the underground carpark. (A water police emergency on land?). Anyway, then they sat down and ate lunch for 30mins at the cafe....?? 

Double standards. Ridiculous.


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Dec 7, 2010)

when i was younger i remember a mate of mine who i went to school with became highway patrol copa ! 

he said they used to drive several cars back from a tradies car / ute / van and call the number advertised on the vehicle and if the tradie answered it they would book him !! 

they love to hassle me i just give it back - cops hate when there disrepected but do it so they 
cant book you for something 


FTP


----------



## the jungle guy (Dec 7, 2010)

"its do as i say not as i do"

i hate the highway patrol with a passion 

FTP nice kman lol


----------



## Nighthawk (Dec 7, 2010)

Shenanigans lmao


----------



## snakeluvver (Dec 7, 2010)

Some policemen just let the power rush to their heads.


----------



## Bradchip (Dec 7, 2010)

Kristy_07 said:


> I saw some water police guys in a vehicle park in a disabled spot the other day, and then walk inside and sit down at a cafe to have lunch. We were ordering at the same time, so I asked them if it was legal for them to take up a disabled park to come inside for a coffee, and they said they were allowed to because if they had to leave in a hurry they would have to have better access to their vehicle than if they were parked in the underground carpark. (A water police emergency on land?). Anyway, then they sat down and ate lunch for 30mins at the cafe....??
> 
> Double standards. Ridiculous.



This is the kind of thing to take a photo of and send it into news.com.au.


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Dec 7, 2010)

hey i have an uncle who is a workcover inspector and he has the rite to give police infrigment notices for workplace safety - if they get out of there vehicle without there reflective vest on they can be booked by workcover !! 

i want that job i would just drive round day and nite lookn for them !!! 

and to all those who get *infringement notices the NSW Police* have to send your infringement notice with in SEVEN DAYS of infringement otherwise it can be voided in court.
i know cause i have used this !!!!!!


----------



## SyKeD (Dec 7, 2010)

Smithers said:


> I heard of a couple who had pulled over on the side of the road with hazzards on because the driver was going to answer his mobile and a cop fined him for talking on his mobile while the car was still running....what a joke. You try and do the right thing and become a target.



That sucks, If you want to talk to on your mobile in the car, you have to pull over, turn the car off and take the keys out of the ignition, they say if you don't "Technically" your still in CONTROL of the vehicle... So stupid.


----------



## SamNabz (Dec 7, 2010)

REPTILIAN-KMAN said:


> hey i have an uncle who is a workcover inspector and he has the rite to give police infrigment notices for workplace safety - if they get out of there vehicle without there reflective vest on they can be booked by workcover !!
> 
> i want that job i would just drive round day and nite lookn for them !!!
> 
> ...



Is this true KMAN? I got pulled over well over 2 months ago now by AFP at the airport because I didn't stop at the stop sign (which I did for like 2-3mins due to being a bit of traffic flow) I got pulled over and he was a real a**... Got a fine and 3 points BUT I still have not received anything (fine or letter) in the mail? Does this mean it can be voided if it does appear..?

Also getting back to the original post.

It's a pretty stupid rule, but then again a fair few of them are!?

Although I'm curious; how is a bus drivers arm/hand outside their window the same as a person in a car?

The bus' window is a lot higher than in a car so even if a car was to hit the side of the bus the arm of the driver will still be out of harms way whereas in a car you'd be in a bit more trouble.


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 7, 2010)

It's the ones in the leather pants you have to look out for! Next time, you need to mutter the words "You're a legend Max!!" .....you might get off  ....or hauled off to jail! :lol:


----------



## Jk888 (Dec 7, 2010)

hebi-nsw said:


> i feel a certain N.W.A song comming on...


 
+1


----------



## shellfisch (Dec 7, 2010)

I know some cops are everything people say, but you couldn't pay me enough to do their job.....


----------



## Nighthawk (Dec 7, 2010)

Don't get me wrong, there are plenty of times the cops have got me out of strife and have been very understanding, but there's also been plenty of times we've butted heads. We were in a major MVA a few years ago now, my husband was pretty messed up and I was lucky to be able to walk out of it, but they weren't so accommodating then. It was *presumed* at the time that drugs and alcohol were involved, no one believed that in actual fact it was my husband's first grand maal seizure that had caused the accident (he had no idea he had epilepsy until then, and going stiff and fitting in a vehicle while driving will unfortunately be a major heads-up there, he never does things by halves that man), it wasn't until he had two more seizures a few months later that charges were rescinded. We were hounded in the ER for crying out loud, they tried to separate me in order to take a statement while he was under the influence of so many painkillers it wasn't funny, and I've never forgiven those particular officers for that. Thankfully now he's been fully medicated for a while, seizure free for more than five years and is able to get on with his life as per the norm... ie, terrifying the life out of me by never doing things by halves lmao.


----------



## Defective (Dec 7, 2010)

SyKeD said:


> My arm was inline with the window and i had my wrist hanging off down the side about 2 inches.


point is it was still outside your car!



SyKeD said:


> Earlier that day i had my arm in the same position, went by 3 Police cars and NOTHING happened...They all looked at me as that drove past.. So whats the go?..


there's this thing called a radio that police communicate with, if the first 1 didn't get you then they probably told the next car ect ect until some cop actually did something about it 



SyKeD said:


> This is the rule
> 
> (3) A person must not travel in or on a motor vehicle with any part of the person’s body outside a window or door of the vehicle, unless the person is the driver of the vehicle and is giving a hand signal:(a) for changing direction to the right in accordance with rule 50, or​ (b) for stopping or slowing in accordance with rule 55.
> 
> (4) The driver of a motor vehicle (except a bus) must not drive with a passenger if any part of the passenger’s body is outside a window or door of the vehicle.​I don't think it is FAIR that a person driving a "Bus" is allowed to have a bodily part out side the window, But not a person driving a car, They both have the same risk factor that if you get into an accident and your arm happens to be outside the window its not going to be pretty.


you just answered your own question! Bus drivers are allowed to use their arms for indication, its rare to find them doing it but they do. in that case cyclists and people on vespers would all come under this law but they to are the exception. move on with life.




SyKeD said:


> I really do think that this is a joke, POLICE have much BETTER things to do than to nit pick at the most ridiculous rules.


really? like what? it is not a ridiculous rule it is there for your safety and protection.



SyKeD said:


> I'll be going to see the "Recorded evidence" that show's me with my arm out, tomorrow.


i wish you the best of luck with that! there's probably a stack of release forms

i know there are some ****hole cops out there but they aren't all that bad i'm mates with a few adelaide coppas and my cousin is one and he has the toughest job next to homicide and CSI because he's gone sometimes for weeks or months at a time!


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Dec 7, 2010)

Yer dealing with the scum of the earth would really make you bitter (not calling you scum)
Although I've had a few good beers with Cops when they come around about noise complaints.
Good night actually.


----------



## Crystal..Discus (Dec 7, 2010)

You were in a "target" car with your arm out your window which is against the law. You got pulled up on it, and that's unfair? 

Right.


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Dec 7, 2010)

hebi-nsw said:


> i feel a certain N.W.A song comming on...


yeh, one starting with a court scene?? lol i love that song


----------



## getarealdog (Dec 7, 2010)

i had a good experience with a cop, told me to drive this way to the service station, I said there's 2 signs that say No Entry, he said don't worry about it & just drive thru. Go Figure!


----------



## Melapost (Dec 7, 2010)

I got pulled over the other day for only having one P plate on. The idiot didn't even know how many points P platers have or how many they should lose for 1 P plate missing. I coped a $300 fine and 2 demerits. Plus he made me stand int he rain for an hour and took my car keys while he made his decision.

And then they wonder why most people hate them!


----------



## SyKeD (Dec 7, 2010)

Melapost said:


> I got pulled over the other day for only having one P plate on. The idiot didn't even know how many points P platers have or how many they should lose for 1 P plate missing. I coped a $300 fine and 2 demerits. Plus he made me stand int he rain for an hour and took my car keys while he made his decision.
> 
> And then they wonder why most people hate them!



That's rough



Crystal..Discus said:


> You were in a "target" car with your arm out your window which is against the law. You got pulled up on it, and that's unfair?
> 
> Right.


 
$258 and 3 demerits yes i do think that is unfair... 

You can go over the speed limit by 10kms or under and only get $90 fine and loss of 1 demerit ( School zone $150 fine and 2 demerits. ) don't you think it should be the other way round?..


----------



## captive_fairy (Dec 7, 2010)

Some laws and penalties are ridiculus, but they are still the law.
And the fact is you broke the law.
All this crap about revenue raising is bull...If you didn't break the law, it wouldn't be raising revenue would it?
In saying this, I pretty much do at least 10 over everywhere (except school zones), I always have my arm out the window etc.
But if I got done, it would be my fault.
Yes you get some arrogant a**hole cops that make it alot worse, but they are just doing there job. (Not condoning the double standards, They should be fine themselves for breaking the law)
Just my 2 cents


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 7, 2010)

I love the look of some of the gorillas who literally hang half their body out the window of their B&S ute! :lol: That's visual pollution at it's greatest!


----------



## Chris1 (Dec 7, 2010)

yeah that is a bit rough,...

i know a guy who lost his license and got massive fines for falling asleep in his passenger seat drunk while having the radio on instead of driving home,..

their point was that the keys were in the ignition,...


----------



## FusionMorelia (Dec 7, 2010)

moosenoose said:


> I love the look of some of the gorillas who literally hang half their body out the window of their B&S ute! :lol: That's visual pollution at it's greatest!


 ohh man do u live in the nrth west too, out here they have truck stacks on the exhaust and 33 antennas with wheels coming out from the arches and a back window 
u cant see thru with a huge bramah bull sticker on it, apparently this is legal 
they had atleast 4 of them scream by doing atleast 100 on a 50k road when im being fined 177 bucks for j walking lol


----------



## junglepython2 (Dec 7, 2010)

If you think you have been unfairly dealt with then take it to court.


----------



## snakeluvver (Dec 7, 2010)

Crystal..Discus said:


> You were in a "target" car with your arm out your window which is against the law. You got pulled up on it, and that's unfair?
> 
> Right.


 
You worry me sometimes.


----------



## sahatiel (Dec 7, 2010)

SyKeD said:


> (4) The driver of a motor vehicle (except a bus) must not drive with a passenger if any part of the passenger’s body is outside a window or door of the vehicle.


 
This part is talking about the passengers limbs, not the drivers. It's reasonable enough to make the exception for bus drivers in this case, as it's easy enough for you to tell your mate to get his arm in the car, but a bus driver can't be expected to watch every one of their potentially 100+ passengers just in case one sticks a hand out the window...


----------



## fishunter (Dec 7, 2010)

Some police were on a call-out to a domestic when they decided to go looking for my friend who they saw 10minutes prior who was driving unknowingly with his parkers on, i was shocked that they would rather cause minor inconveniences to p-platers then potentially save lives...


----------



## junglepython2 (Dec 7, 2010)

You mean parkers or foglights? It isn't illegal to drive around with headlights or parkers on at anytime.


----------



## jinin (Dec 7, 2010)

NatoRey said:


> ohh man do u live in the nrth west too, out here they have truck stacks on the exhaust and 33 antennas with wheels coming out from the arches and a back window
> u cant see thru with a huge bramah bull sticker on it, apparently this is legal
> they had atleast 4 of them scream by doing atleast 100 on a 50k road when im being fined 177 bucks for j walking lol


 
HAHAHA YES!!! the bull stickers!!!


----------



## fishunter (Dec 7, 2010)

junglepython2 said:


> You mean parkers or foglights? It isn't illegal to drive around with headlights or parkers on at anytime.


He got fined $88 for driving with just his parkers on, no head lights...


----------



## babba007 (Dec 7, 2010)

Smithers said:


> I heard of a couple who had pulled over on the side of the road with hazzards on because the driver was going to answer his mobile and a cop fined him for talking on his mobile while the car was still running....what a joke. You try and do the right thing and become a target./QUOTE]
> My boss had the same thing happen to him. Bugger!


----------



## SamNabz (Dec 7, 2010)

Going to court over these things usually *always *ends up with the person not only paying the fine, but also the court fees, resulting in paying more than what you would've if you just shut up and paid 

There are definitely some top notch cops out there who enjoy what they do and do it right..

But there will always be the cops who don't do the right thing and are corrupt and power tripping fools. But that's just life and will never ever change.

As the criminals have gotten smarter so have the corrupt cops working for/with them.


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Dec 8, 2010)

Most people lost respect for police when they became a force of revenue raising ! 

When police pull you over to issue an infringement notice ( CIN ) to you for trival reasons they lose respect in the greater general community ! 

police are taught at police college A us Vs the public mentalilty ( police Vs Public ) ! 

gone are the days when the locals ( cops ) would rock up and have a sit down with the community for a cuppa now you will find them comming around for court infringement notice (CIN ) or a court attandance notice (CAN ) ! 

FTP- 1% OFFO


----------



## Crystal..Discus (Dec 9, 2010)

snakeluvver said:


> You worry me sometimes.


 
So because I think the road rules are meant to be obeyed, I worry you? Whatever. That coming from someone not old enough to drive is hardly an insult...


Skye, cops choose to enforce some laws more stringently then others. The law is the law, and if you obey the road rules, then there's nothing to worry about. I have no doubt there are some immature police officers out there, but there are officers genuinely out there doing their job. You just managed to get one who was feeling particularly vindictive on that day. Contest it, see where it gets you. Never hurts to try. You'll need a defense though, and a solid reason.


----------



## bulionz (Dec 9, 2010)

Kristy_07 said:


> I saw some water police guys in a vehicle park in a disabled spot the other day, and then walk inside and sit down at a cafe to have lunch. We were ordering at the same time, so I asked them if it was legal for them to take up a disabled park to come inside for a coffee, and they said they were allowed to because if they had to leave in a hurry they would have to have better access to their vehicle than if they were parked in the underground carpark. (A water police emergency on land?). Anyway, then they sat down and ate lunch for 30mins at the cafe....??
> 
> kristy this is true they are allowed to park there and do you get lunch breaks at work ,cause police eat to ya know and they didnt happen to park a boat in the parking spot did they ?? becuase just cause there water police they still have to respond to a situation like any other cop so if somethings going down 2 blocks away they need to get to there car as quick as possible.
> im not starting fights or anything.
> ...


----------



## PhilK (Dec 9, 2010)

I haven't read the entire thread so excuse me if I'm stating something which has already been said.

Cops need to fill a quota. I have 2 mates that are coppers and one of my best mates family friends is one too.. they have all admitted they have a quota of fines to give out in a certain period - say a week, or month. If they aren't at their quota they make it up by getting people on tiny laws. That's the reason why sometimes you can drive my cops with your arm hanging out the window, and sometimes you can't yawn while driving!

My girlfriends mum got a massive fine for driving through a YELLOW light because the cop said she "could have stopped if she'd put the brakes on hard"... my dad got fined for putting his seatbelt on while the boom gate was opening to let him out of his carpark because the cop said "that means you must have been driving in the car park without a seatbelt on". Low quota weeks.


----------



## Jay84 (Dec 9, 2010)

PhilK said:


> I haven't read the entire thread so excuse me if I'm stating something which has already been said.
> 
> Cops need to fill a quota. I have 2 mates that are coppers and one of my best mates family friends is one too.. they have all admitted they have a quota of fines to give out in a certain period - say a week, or month. If they aren't at their quota they make it up by getting people on tiny laws. That's the reason why sometimes you can drive my cops with your arm hanging out the window, and sometimes you can't yawn while driving!
> 
> My girlfriends mum got a massive fine for driving through a YELLOW light because the cop said she "could have stopped if she'd put the brakes on hard"... my dad got fined for putting his seatbelt on while the boom gate was opening to let him out of his carpark because the cop said "that means you must have been driving in the car park without a seatbelt on". Low quota weeks.


 

These 2 examples are where the word *DISCRETION* comes to mind!!!!

But in highlighting they are working on a quota just proves that it is pure revenue raising and not for the publics safety etc.

Bullionz - ''cops r tops'' ??? Is that what they teach you at school nowadays?


----------



## jinin (Dec 9, 2010)

Jay84 said:


> These 2 examples are where the word *DISCRETION* comes to mind!!!!
> 
> But in highlighting they are working on a quota just proves that it is pure revenue raising and not for the publics safety etc.
> 
> Bullionz - ''cops r tops'' ??? Is that what they teach you at school nowadays?



You see criminals driving around with Cops'r'Tops stickers, so that they are less sus. Or just normal people being plain old suck ups...


----------



## Jay84 (Dec 9, 2010)

jinin said:


> you see criminals driving around with cops'r'tops stickers, so that they are less sus. Or just normal people being plain old suck ups...



pmsl


----------



## CodeRed (Dec 9, 2010)

jinin said:


> You see criminals driving around with Cops'r'Tops stickers, so that they are less sus. Or just normal people being plain old suck ups...



spose smugglers would have to wear "I love customs" T-Shirts?


----------



## ModnaR (Dec 9, 2010)

another BS fine to the list, my mate bought a car from southside brissy a few weeks ago, the guy gave us his trade plates to drive it home to sunny coast and got done at a servo for "improper use of a trade plate" pretty funny considering we have a kinda friend who is a cop (vehicle inspections etc) and has let us use his trade plate for the exact same thing, we'll be fighting this one in court with another copa on our side, wonder how it will go 

but basically along with all the laws there is one stupid little leway they have, the fact that the fine all comes down to the officers discretion/little man syndrome


----------



## Jason (Dec 9, 2010)

you should've been a bit quicker and told him you were signaling to turn right.


----------



## Kristy_07 (Dec 9, 2010)

bulionz said:


> kristy this is true they are allowed to park there and do you get lunch breaks at work ,cause police eat to ya know and they didnt happen to park a boat in the parking spot did they ?? becuase just cause there water police they still have to respond to a situation like any other cop so if somethings going down 2 blocks away they need to get to there car as quick as possible.
> im not starting fights or anything.
> 
> but i do want to be a copper when i finish all my schooling , i really look up to them and it would be a awesome job , yous are just all pissed because you got fined for breaking the law.
> ...


 
Mate, when you grow up and start paying taxes, maybe you'll get it. 

You're right, there are some good cops - my brother-in-law was in the force, and he's a great bloke. 

But, parking in one of two disabled spots to have a leisurely lunch at a flashy cafe and a look through the shops, and treating a young woman rudely and with hostility for asking them a question about whether they could have parked elsewhere, and then asking her for her rego number so they could go check her car out in the parking lot, is not the kind of police force that I like to think my taxes are contributing towards. 

No, I'm not begrudging them because I got fined for doing something illegal. Their behaviour was rude, unnecessary, and arrogant - everything a police officer shouldn't be.

If you think that kind of rubbish behaviour is "tops", then I'd be prepared to make a stab at what kind of cop you're prepared to be when you grow up.


----------



## Defective (Dec 9, 2010)

hey now! no assumptions should be made on a 15year old who doesn't know what the world will be chucking at him. i doubt that he would condone that behaviour if he knew that was exactly what was happening but he didn't so ease off!

who's to say that Bulionz won't make a great, law upholding, non egotistical/non arrogant and polite cop? he has a lot to learn about how the world works and he's trying to show both sides. give the kid a go Kristy!


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Dec 9, 2010)

fiesty i like it ( Lambert ) 

but yeah 15 yo dont know of the big world they live in and have no idea !


----------



## giglamesh (Dec 9, 2010)

im a p plater nuff said.... its like putting a big red p on the side of my car that acts as a homing beacon. i have been pulled over numerous times but have yet to be fined... cops also seem to torment you by driving very close behind trying to get you to stuff up


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Dec 9, 2010)

I would say get over it. 
We are young we are stupid. 
Therefore people will ram us untill we arnt stupid.
I'm 18 and I don't know anything people who are younger know even less


----------



## Nighthawk (Dec 9, 2010)

Jannico said:


> I would say get over it.
> We are young we are stupid.
> Therefore people will ram us untill we arnt stupid.
> I'm 18 and I don't know anything people who are younger know even less



Lies; when I was 18 I knew everything, 18yo's these days know even more than I did apparently 
I busted a conversation outside the local supermarket recently between a group of teenagers on just how hard it is knowing everything. I'm still chuckling, especially when I said to my husband "were we that arrogant when we were younger?" and he replied "no doubt, but we had reason to be. We actually *did* know everything." LMAO!


----------



## bulionz (Dec 9, 2010)

meh i didnt write a post for smart *** comments and i dont really care, but i do know i dont no the world ect ect but i do however want to be a cop its been my dream since i was about 11 and im 16 in 2 days  

but anyways thanks to the few that did stick up for me and if i do become a cop i will try my best in being nice to the nice people and then sometimes you need to stand your ground ,in the end its a everyday job dealing with lots of idiots and i spose they need to treat everyone as a suspect .

oh and btw the cops r tops was a bloody joke and yes jay they do teach you that in primary school ...


----------



## Jay84 (Dec 9, 2010)

bulionz said:


> oh and btw the cops r tops was a bloody joke and yes jay they do teach you that in primary school ...


 
Calm down calm down... i was'nt having a go, just having a chuckle lol

HOWEVER...... I work in cust service and i deal with IDIOTS everyday... i am however polite to all. Some police lack that judgement.


----------



## cris (Dec 10, 2010)

I got fined for drinking in public once, completely unfair i was just drinking in public underage and they gave me a fine for drinking in public under age, what is the name of that NWA track? :lol:


----------



## slim6y (Dec 10, 2010)

Firstly I don't usually bag out cops because other than a few bad experiences most of my incidents with the law have been positive (to some degree). But I do empathise with you and I understand that the fine is steep for something that may (at the time) seem trivial. But I bet if you saw some of the horrendous accidents that can occur from carelessness and a lack of concentration - you may think differently.

An arm outside of the window probably deserved a warning more than the fine with records taken that if you do it again then of course there's a fine involved.

There could be a way to avoid this also for future reference - though it still doesn't change the fact that both hands should be on the steering wheel etc etc...

You can get one of those wind shields that stick on the drivers side door - this effectively extends your car at least the width (and some) of your arm. You are therefore still inside the 'vehicle' 

One of my positive incidents with the law was when I did a U-turn at a traffic island at around 2am in Brisbane. I was a bit lost and realised I missed a turn, there were no cars behind me, nor in front of me. But obviously a cop who had parked ad saw me do it. He pulled me over (and fair enough to). But he just told me off and gave e directions - so... I guess sometimes it works to just be polite and smile nicely...


----------



## Fireflyshuffle (Dec 10, 2010)

Not to have a pick. (i am also a p plater ) but the amount of people (not just p platers) that have their arm hanging out the window is a joke, not to mention the amount doing it in the passenger seat, so they dont really care about the drivers status. Simple fact is, its the law, just don't do it. Pay the fine and move on. There's nothing you can do when its the law. I think you will find as long as you have a car that is diff from the pack, like yours, you will be pinned. Its just the way they work. Sorry you had to cop a fine but


----------



## CamdeJong (Dec 10, 2010)

Hahahaha yes! It started playing in my head as soon as I read the post! How disgusting though, some of the things they think they can do. They have a job to do and they absolutely have to obey the law just as the rest of us do. I'd much rather see Ice Cube in a blue uniform than some of the self-righteous, arrogant officers of the police force.


----------



## Defective (Dec 10, 2010)

they aren't all like that, im 23 and my sister is 20, we had a car parked out the front of our house in winter, the driver window down and some random in there. mum thought that he was spying on the house and told me to call the cops if he was still there at 8am.
the cop shop in gawler is open 9am-5pm and all other calls are diverted to elizabeth.
so at 8am i called and said there was a car parked out the front of our house with the driver window down, they asked if he was breathing and i said dunno! i said how my sister and i were home by ourselves and mum told me to call but i wasn't phased, her response : i'll have 2 patrol cars out there immediately!

so 2 patrol cars, 6 cops and an ambulance later, we get a knock at the door by the cuter cop telling us the guy was totally pissed with 6 jim bottles in the back and even the ambos are having a rough time with him.


----------



## dossy (Dec 10, 2010)

i am goingg to be on both sides here for a second, yes you have borken the law and there is a price to pay for it, to the person who said if the infringment does not come in 7 days then you can fight it in court, if you have done the crime pay the fine.

now i do agree that the cop have better things to do then book some one for having their arm on the window like hoons who are ripping up the streets or the guy who beats up on some1 just because they walked into them. this country is a great country do not get me wrong but realy we have laws that make other laws harder to get around due to more laws, if you could split up all the laws every person over the age of 18 could own 4 and a bit laws each


----------



## ravan (Dec 10, 2010)

my housemates bf got a fine for parking in our driveway last week.
yet, when there was a random that parked there all day, and we couldnt get to our garage, nobody did anything about it. go figure.


----------



## Rocket (Dec 10, 2010)

I got done for possessing and discharging an illegal firearm in public - it's okay though because it's not my fault and the police are just out to get everyone.


----------



## sahatiel (Dec 11, 2010)

There is no such thing as "a little bit illegal". It either is illegal or it isn't. The penalty may differ, but your arm (or hand) hanging out the window while driving is just as illegal as speeding, and just as illegal as theft or murder. Being illegal, why shouldn't you get pulled up for it? Because you don't agree that it should be illegal? Not your call to make.


----------



## Recharge (Dec 11, 2010)

CamdeJong said:


> Hahahaha yes! It started playing in my head as soon as I read the post! How disgusting though, some of the things they think they can do. They have a job to do and they absolutely have to obey the law just as the rest of us do. I'd much rather see Ice Cube in a blue uniform than some of the self-righteous, arrogant officers of the police force.


 
apparently they CAN do those things.
and yes it's the police who are all self-righteous  
we need more people on the roads to keep tabs on the increasing idiotic stupidity I keep seeing as I drive along trying not to get killed.



Rocket said:


> I got done for possessing and discharging an illegal firearm in public - it's okay though because it's not my fault and the police are just out to get everyone.


 it's not your fault you had said arms? or not you fault you got caught? or it wasn't you? hmmm sounding quite dodgy here.

got to love the mentality of "I dun wrong and I hate the police for catching me in the act, how dare they? wah wah wah" mind you, *some* of the laws are stupid and some of the policing of said laws is quite questionable.
but then, if you really think it's wrong, fight it in court. 

of course the court system is quite ******, because you need about $500 a day to go to court (and that's a cheap **** lawyer) makes it impossible for the poor to get any kind of justice.

oh and as a final note, some of you people need to learn to bloody spell, sound like a pack of bogan idiots. (then again, I guess some of you ARE :lol: )


----------



## bucket (Dec 11, 2010)

if you speed through a school zone and get caught you get less of a fine than not stopping at a stop sign for 3 seconds figure that out ? 
So you run have the chance of running over a child only $200 or $260 for only stopping for a second and you can see for miles no one is coming ?
do not know how they work out the cost of fines...


----------



## Crystal..Discus (Dec 11, 2010)

Recharge said:


> it's not your fault you had said arms? or not you fault you got caught? or it wasn't you? hmmm sounding quite dodgy here.


 
He was being sarcastic... lol


----------



## Recharge (Dec 11, 2010)

bah, it's been too hot for the last few days and my brain has melted  I can't see some types of sarcasm.. use winks dammit!


----------



## Rocket (Dec 11, 2010)

Recharge said:


> apparently they CAN do those things.
> and yes it's the police who are all self-righteous
> we need more people on the roads to keep tabs on the increasing idiotic stupidity I keep seeing as I drive along trying not to get killed.
> 
> ...


 
I don't know who you're calling a bogan, or if it was inclusively targeted at myself, alongside the poor spelling remark, but I was being sarcastic. I wanted to include the rolling eyes smiley face thing but I don't know to bring it up...


----------



## Defective (Dec 11, 2010)

Recharge said:


> oh and as a final note, some of you people need to learn to bloody spell, sound like a pack of bogan idiots. (then again, I guess some of you ARE



Rule one of the forum site rules Recharge! 
_1. Be nice to other members. Any name calling or general nastiness will not be tolerated - this applies for posts in the forum as well as visitor messages on profiles, messages in social groups as well as conversations in chat_

@Rocket: whether it was inclusively or exclusively targeted a 40yr old should know better than to call people 'bogan idiots' on a forum and tell us how to spell when clearly he can't either! Especially since the English language is not just spelling its grammar as well!

Also did you post your reply from *Quick Reply*? if so, to get smilies just click on *Go advanced*



Recharge said:


> of course the court system is quite ******, because you need about $500 a day to go to court (and that's a cheap **** lawyer) makes it impossible for the poor to get any kind of justice


Speaking from experience are we?


----------



## TomsPhotos (Dec 11, 2010)

Lambert said:


> Rule one of the forum site rules Recharge!
> _1. Be nice to other members. Any name calling or general nastiness will not be tolerated - this applies for posts in the forum as well as visitor messages on profiles, messages in social groups as well as conversations in chat_
> 
> @Rocket: whether it was inclusively or exclusively targeted a 40yr old should know better than to call people 'bogan idiots' on a forum and tell us how to spell when clearly he can't either! Especially since the English language is not just spelling its grammar as well!
> ...



 good


----------



## Notorious_Guf (Dec 11, 2010)

I once stopped at a major Maccas in Sydney for a coffee on my way to work (peak hour). As I was entering I nearly ran over a homeless man passed out on the driveway. I was stunned to see 3 police officers sitting in the Maccas having coffee looking over my way (clearly seeing the man). I watched as car after car came close to hitting this man so I decided to approach the Police officers. I said "I appreciate you guys need a break, but there is a man over..." before I could finish one of the Cops said "oh the local guy over on the driveway!? We'll get someone to have a look into that". I couldn't believe it. I hate to think what would of happened to the person if they had hit him. After about 10 minutes, they slowly plodded over to the man and stood in the driveway in a far more dangerous position, nearly getting hit a couple of times themselves.


----------



## Recharge (Dec 11, 2010)

Rocket said:


> I don't know who you're calling a bogan, or if it was inclusively targeted at myself, alongside the poor spelling remark, but I was being sarcastic. I wanted to include the rolling eyes smiley face thing but I don't know to bring it up...


 
rocket, its pretty clear I was not singling you out in any way what so ever, 
and I realised later you were being sarcastic, hence my second post, did you not read it? did you not read the first properly? 
I clearly jump back and forth between making rants and responding to posts and then back again. 
see, it goes, rant reply to someone, then respond to your post, then have a general rant about people ranting and then I rant about spelling.
don't know how you manage to feel that I was referring to you as a bogan? (unless you feel/know you make lots of 5th grade spelling errors?  )

wow lambers, you can read the rules! *gasp* but not interpret them? 
"be nice to other members"  who was I not nice too? I didn't point out anyone specifically did I? and was I nasty? not at all, not in any way what so ever.
(yet you come out blasting in a quite mean way, but subtle enough not to get an infraction yourself?  :lol

grammar is easily forgiven in this day and age, spelling of the simplest of words cannot, it is not nasty to point out these things, or are you suggesting we start jailing teachers for pointing out incorrect answers on tests? 
(see that's sarcasm at work, with a smiley to make it obvious)

and no, I've never been to court for anything (yet) have you?
yet I still have an idea of court costs (having you know, read the news now and again)

anything else I can respond too? ;P


----------



## Wookie (Dec 11, 2010)

Recharge said:


> anything else I can respond too? ;P


 
You mean "to"...


----------



## Recharge (Dec 11, 2010)

indeed!, but I don't mind being pointed out for mistakes 
do you? you might also want to have more to say that a quick quip comeback, otherwise you just look infantile  
I don't get people getting upset over spelling mistakes being pointed out, learn from it and move on, it's no big deal, unless you keep going with it, then you're just being stupid.
so many have such fragile self esteem these days :/ tsk tsk.


----------



## Wookie (Dec 11, 2010)

Recharge said:


> indeed!, but I don't mind being pointed out for mistakes
> do you? you might also want to have more to say that a quick quip comeback, otherwise you just look infantile
> I don't get people getting upset over spelling mistakes being pointed out, learn from it and move on, it's no big deal, unless you keep going with it, then you're just being stupid.
> so many have such fragile self esteem these days :/ tsk tsk.


 
No.


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Dec 12, 2010)

Yeah a while back my neighbour and I got fined for rolling our dirt bikes down to my house LOL. Luckily my friends dad is a cop so he got us off it.


----------



## Gibblore (Dec 12, 2010)

Jason said:


> you should've been a bit quicker and told him you were signaling to turn right.


 
Should just rember your most basic right. The right to remain silent. My brother is a cop and most people he fine's or busts put them selves in it cause they dont know when to shut up. All you have to tell them is your name date of birth and address make them work for it to prove the rest.


----------



## Hetty (Dec 12, 2010)

SyKeD said:


> My driving record is pretty clean, only 2 speeding fines and i haven't had any other fines for 2 years till now.



Lol, two speeding fines at 21 is a 'pretty clean' record?

I agree it's a ridiculous fine though. I think the fines in NSW are way too high, and I see much worse things than people resting their arm on the window. As the driver of a wussy girly car, what bothers me is people in Ford/Holden V6/V8s (especially turbos) trying to intimidate me for going the speed limit, especially when I'm in the left lane. The attitude of a lot of people (not all!) who drive those cars is the main reason why police target them.


----------



## Defective (Dec 13, 2010)

That and they ask to be targets by buying those cars.



Hetty said:


> Lol, two speeding fines at 21 is a 'pretty clean' record?


LMAO!!! My sister is 21 next year and has never had a fine...that's clean!


----------



## hurcorh (Dec 13, 2010)

there are always those cops that go 80 in a 60 zone without good reason and what not. but i was driving along a main road when suddenly the car in front of me slammed on the brakes because a koala ran onto the road. i was changing song on my head unit, looked up and if i just slammed on my brakes i would have hit the back of the person in front of me. luckily there was a side street in line with me so i quickly swerved down it to avoid the accident. three other cars crashed into the one at the front. i missed everything. sadly i happened to cross a stupid painted island thing and got slammed with a fine. Whats even worse is they give fines out for people trying to save their own and other peoples lives when in my area, i could take the police to PLENTY of areas where crimes are continuously occurring including mugging, car theft, destruction of public property and even people breaking into ATM's with cordless angle grinders. (i go to work early and see it all)
If you ask me the police can get F#@%ed


----------



## ron_peters (Dec 13, 2010)

Hi all
i think its laughable some of the fines that can be handed out.
This reminds me;
My mother owns a mechanics workshop in n.w nsw and they regularly service the higway patrol cars there. One day when i called in to see her one the mechanics was jus finishing a job on a patrol car when he called out to everyone, about ten of us stood and listened as the guy on the dispatch radio read out a long list of cars and how much revenue each had raised in revenue during the previous weekend. They were actually running a competition with prizes to see who could raise the most and they had a prize for i kid you not " silliest infringement". Needless to say we were all quite stunned


----------



## dossy (Dec 14, 2010)

hurcorh said:


> i was driving along a main road when suddenly the car in front of me slammed on the brakes because a koala ran onto the road.


 
sadly it is illigal to break for an animal
but on the other hand if you hit some types of animals u get the fine as well


----------



## Jeannine (Dec 14, 2010)

*a bus driver can tell a passenger to put their hands inside the bus and if they dont he can remove them

secondly to use your phone while in a vehicle you must turn it off and remove the keys otherwise you are deemed to be using the vehicle while using a phone, its simple pull over, turn the car off and remove the keys, doesn't take that long and you wont be booked

it annoys me that people whinge about the cops but scream blue murder when they need them and they dont think the cops act fast enough
*


----------



## Rocket (Dec 14, 2010)

Recharge said:


> rocket, its pretty clear I was not singling you out in any way what so ever,
> and I realised later you were being sarcastic, hence my second post, did you not read it? did you not read the first properly?
> I clearly jump back and forth between making rants and responding to posts and then back again.
> see, it goes, rant reply to someone, then respond to your post, then have a general rant about people ranting and then I rant about spelling.
> ...


 
Recharge, first of all, you didn't make it clear at all as to who you were targeting, just for the record, hence my post where I did not accuse you of anything, I just made light of my confusion as to whom your commented was directed....

Then, what second post? You do not refer to me and what I said, all you do is quote me in the middle of your response but do not refer to it....


----------



## skubz (Dec 15, 2010)

In response to the original post, you're young and drive a modified V8 Commodore, take the BS fine and consider it lucky the cop was nice enough not to defect you and consider your car un-roadworthy. 

I got pulled over driving to the doctors one day by a motorcycle cop, was casually driving, probably a 10kmph under the limit, for my window tint being too dark. The window tint was on the car from the Holden Dealer. He then noticed it was a little too low and off to regency to go over the pits she goes. I didnt even do anything wrong while driving that day.

The joys of owning a modified car!

Alternately, i've done some pretty stupid things while driving and had some nice police officers give me warnings when i should've got in trouble! Strangly enough, the faster i make my car, the more sensible i get driving it.


----------



## Andie (Dec 15, 2010)

Maybe it's coz I'm a girl driving a 12 yr old Corolla but the only time I've been pulled over is one of those 'all in' RBTs where they block the road and test everyone. 

I was unfortunately returning from a costume party (with a car full of passengers) wearing a Pride and Prejudice 1820s style dress with a very very tight corset thingie underneath and could not take a deep enough breath to breathe out long enough to register the test. Then of course I couldn't stop laughing. The nice cop let me go. And it wasn't 'like that' coz I'm not cute at all. I don't know what the other option was since I genuinely couldn't do the test. Take me in for a blood test maybe? No idea. 

I just must look very innocent.

So sometimes cops are decent too!


----------



## stockhorse (Dec 18, 2010)

_"secondly to use your phone while in a vehicle you must turn it off and remove the keys otherwise you are deemed to be using the vehicle while using a phone, its simple pull over, turn the car off and remove the keys, doesn't take that long and you wont be booked"_
Totally wrong!! If the cop wants to book you when parked using the phone, they can book you just sitting in it with the keys in your possesion as you are still "in charge of a vehicle'" whilst using the phone.
The only safe way(from police members on a rampage) is to get out of the vehicle.
Also if you fought the case of being booked whilst parked in court it would more than 95% be overturned and dismissed because the booking is against the _'spirit'_ of the law.


----------



## jimboloo (Dec 18, 2010)

yes i was done the same way , but the inital reason for being pulled over was for throwing a smoke but out the window . i told him i had never smoked in my life so he done me for the arm sitting on the door.


----------



## zobo (Dec 18, 2010)

lots of cop haters here 

riddle me this; if the government did not raise funds by fines, then taxes will go up....I prefer the user pays system! LOL

also most people claim NOT to be racist/sexist etc nowadays yet the haters here are tarring all police with the one brush (stereotyping), which is the same thing they are accusing the police of being....ironic?? Traffic police cop crap all day so of course they are going to get short and annoyed with people who whinge about being picked on, when they break the law...toughen up.

I have not had a fine for 10 years and guess how????? not breaking the rules....not rocket science people!

at least be man/woman enough to cop if if you do wrong....thats half the issue with society nowadays, no one accepts responsibility for their actions.

the only people I know who hate police are criminals who break the law, most of society likes police and respect is a 2 way street.

j


----------



## stockhorse (Dec 18, 2010)

so Zobo you are saying that prevention of law breaking is not profitable for govt so they prefer you to break the law and recieve a fine to help pay for what? Desal plants that won't be used for years now, or misguided tunnels that cause more congestion than they ease, or for the privatisation of utilities that that then raise prices above anything reasonable.
And in the case stated above respect will never be gained when people are stopped on bogus claims and police are on quotas.The motto used to be " to serve and protect"
Try stopping on the side of the road with the bonnet up late at night in an area that you know has plenty of police traffic.See how long it takes for one of the helpful officers to stop and ask if they can assist in anyway.

A slight tip :take plenty of food and drink as you will probably be there all night as they drive by but don't stop.
Most of this has come about since lowering of standards for recruitment,the apptitude and attitude side of requirements being lowered the most


----------



## Crystal..Discus (Dec 18, 2010)

stockhorse said:


> so Zobo you are saying that prevention of law breaking is not profitable for govt so they prefer you to break the law and recieve a fine to help pay for what? Desal plants that won't be used for years now, or misguided tunnels that cause more congestion than they ease, or for the privatisation of utilities that that then raise prices above anything reasonable.
> And in the case stated above respect will never be gained when people are stopped on bogus claims and police are on quotas.The motto used to be " to serve and protect"
> Try stopping on the side of the road with the bonnet up late at night in an area that you know has plenty of police traffic.See how long it takes for one of the helpful officers to stop and ask if they can assist in anyway.
> 
> ...



Would you like some cheese with your whine, stockhorse?

Fines and whatnot help fund the very FEW police they have on the roads. Right now there's an average of about four police per suburb in Australia, so when they're on their way to a domestic abuse callout and see someone on the side of the road with their bonnet up, guess what takes preference? 

Grow up and look at the bigger picture. Orders come from the top, not from the foot soldiers. 

I'm sure you'd be the first to complain when they're pulled off the streets all together as well.

Edit: also, they have to fine people for absolute garbage because of State Government. It's not the police, it's the government in power at any given time. THEY give the orders for new speed cameras, red light cameras, and new laws. So before you rant and rave about police officers, take a look at the law makers in your state.


----------



## zobo (Dec 18, 2010)

thanks, many people have misguided uneducated views on the whole police revenue stuff, including quotas.....what a load of rubbish there is no such thing as quotas....show me proof otherwise?

tax funds a lot more than what was stated, and keeps a lot of the anti-police dole bludgers in the lifestyle they seem to enjoy etc. I agree that the governments stuff up a lot and I am not happy with Qld government myself and I can tell you now that many public servants in Qld such as Police/Qld health etc etc hate the current government for screwing them over with pay etc so you are preaching to the converted.

If you do some research you wil find it is actually NOT permitted for the police to get any of the fines they collect to prevent police issuing too many etc for their own gain and the police have a set budget each year etc regardless of the revenue raised.

people rant rubbish all day without knowing what its like or having any knowledge to base their 'urban myth' claims of 'this happened to a friend of a friend and the copper was a %$$#' 

what you also don't hear is the other side of the story (the police side) as everyone feels hard done by when they get fined, but they dont tell you they were rude and abusive to the police as that just gets in way of a good story! 

LOL

j


----------



## zobo (Dec 18, 2010)

I think you got police mixed up with RACQ! 

LOL

if police had to help out every stranded motorist you WOULD be waiting months as there are not enough police to do the real job they have to do

j




stockhorse said:


> so Zobo you are saying that prevention of law breaking is not profitable for govt so they prefer you to break the law and recieve a fine to help pay for what? Desal plants that won't be used for years now, or misguided tunnels that cause more congestion than they ease, or for the privatisation of utilities that that then raise prices above anything reasonable.
> And in the case stated above respect will never be gained when people are stopped on bogus claims and police are on quotas.The motto used to be " to serve and protect"
> Try stopping on the side of the road with the bonnet up late at night in an area that you know has plenty of police traffic.See how long it takes for one of the helpful officers to stop and ask if they can assist in anyway.
> 
> ...


----------



## stockhorse (Dec 19, 2010)

Crystal discus,your reading comprehension seems to be a little off.Wasn't the first part of my post stating that govt was more interested in revenue raising than prevention? I didn't say it was police raising revenue for their own use.
Of course there are priorities in policing but less than 5% of any police activity is of an urgent or semi-urgent nature.
And as regard that the orders come from the top that is correct but, the attitude and discretion comes from the foot soldiers and police as any other profession need to earn respect not demand it as a right that goes with the uniform.

Zobo I was a serving member for well over a decade and every performance report includes the number of bookings for what offences.If you are well below the 'average" then it is "suggested" that increasing the numbers to the 'average" level or above would help your promotion and career prospects.If you don't do as "suggested" you may well find yourself transferred to a station further from home or to other less desirable duties.I have sat in many briefings where you are told the acceptable number of bookings for certain offences for that week.
With regard to the RACQ comment it is also the police officers obligation to ensure that a person or persons are not left in a situation that could behome hazardous.So a quick 2 minute stop to ensure that you are ok is doing just that.
I have not been a serving member for over 20 years but I still am amazed at the arogance and rudness of some officers today...............note I said some not all as there are some very dedicated officers out there putting up with the crap created for them by other not so diligent officers.


----------



## Ganter (Dec 19, 2010)

Never been booked, but I remember many moons ago travelling on a bus in Bangkok, hanging out of the door (with others, 3 deep) with 1 hand and 1 foot in contact with the vehicle. That means at least 6 people with 95% of their bodies "outside the window or the door".

Should I 'fess up to the BKK coppers? Although I think 30 years is well past the statute of limitations for such matters .....


----------



## Wookie (Dec 19, 2010)

The police have to persecute some in order to send a message to the rest! Personally, I think some fines are a bit high but more often than not the penalty is not severe enough. You hear of people driving without a licence (no insurance obviously) that cop punishments far less than what they deserve. If I were involved in an accident with them, I would be out of pocket and my insurance premiums would increase even if it isn't my fault! I can't afford to file a civil suit, and even if I do, who says they have money to pay? When people who have been drinking drive, they endanger MY life! How is it fair that they get a small fine and don't lose their licence (within reason obviously)? Police cop all the flak from the public and without them society would crumble. I've heard some of the abuse they endure on a day-to-day basis, if I had people speaking to me like that I would definitely not be as polite as the bulk of the police force are. Is it that hard to keep your arm in the window? Heard of air-con? The only reason you'd do it is to pose. I don't know anybody who is impressed by that, so why do it? If it is against the law and you make the conscious decision not to abide by it, take the fine, you deserve it. Live with the consequences of your actions, you have nobody to blame but yourself.


----------



## SLACkra (Dec 19, 2010)

I received my first ever speeding ticket in october this year, they said i was going 64 in a 60 zone. So I just wrote up a little letter saying that I was indeed speeding and that it was my first offence. As such I got an official warning and I didn't have to pay a cent . Trust me when you're a victim of crime, you'll be happy to have the cops around!


----------



## zobo (Dec 19, 2010)

a lot has changed in 20 years, thats like basing your knowledge of computers on a Commodore 64 compared to an IPAD. Nowadays with the difference in community standards, diff police training, management, unions, CMC, civil libertarians etc, the rules are a lot different to the old days of kicking kids bums and sending them home. It still would have been a force back then not a service.

In a 24 hr society, yes police have a duty of care, but they also have to triage that duty and deal with the ever increasing calls for service etc. In Qld alone this year they have hit over 1 million reported offences (Logan alone regularly gets 1500+ calls per day to comms for assistance with about 5-6 cars (district total) on road at a time) 

I do agree that a few silly police spoil it for most as the majority are good honest hard working family people just doing a job that is thankless, stressfull and emotionally draining.

jas





stockhorse said:


> Crystal discus,your reading comprehension seems to be a little off.Wasn't the first part of my post stating that govt was more interested in revenue raising than prevention? I didn't say it was police raising revenue for their own use.
> Of course there are priorities in policing but less than 5% of any police activity is of an urgent or semi-urgent nature.
> And as regard that the orders come from the top that is correct but, the attitude and discretion comes from the foot soldiers and police as any other profession need to earn respect not demand it as a right that goes with the uniform.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dannyboi (Dec 19, 2010)

I think the worst one is the speeding Vs no seatbelt no seatbelt is more demerits and a bigger fine than speeding in some cases, Speeding=endangering others No seatbelt= endangering yourself. kinda stupid, I still wear a seatbelt but I think its just revenue raising BS


----------



## Wookie (Dec 20, 2010)

Dannyboi said:


> I think the worst one is the speeding Vs no seatbelt no seatbelt is more demerits and a bigger fine than speeding in some cases, Speeding=endangering others No seatbelt= endangering yourself. kinda stupid, I still wear a seatbelt but I think its just revenue raising BS


 
I think they use the large fine not to catch people, but to deter people. If it was a smaller fine then people may take less heed of the seatbelt rule.


----------



## Legless (Dec 20, 2010)

Okay, at the end of each month each police officer needs to have met thier quota of fines. So that is why he would have been nit picking and fined such a large amount. Each officer needs to raise an X amount of revenue each month. They are basically, backwards salesmen


----------



## Defective (Dec 20, 2010)

zobo said:


> a lot has changed in 20 years, thats like basing your knowledge of computers on a Commodore 64 compared to an IPAD.


 
sorry but an ipad is not a computer in any degree. all it is, is a big version of a ipod touch


----------



## zobo (Dec 20, 2010)

Lambert said:


> sorry but an ipad is not a computer in any degree. all it is, is a big version of a ipod touch


 
I was just refering to technology difference as an example.
It may not be a computer but has thousands times the ability/tech of the old commodore


----------



## zobo (Dec 20, 2010)

Legless said:


> Okay, at the end of each month each police officer needs to have met thier quota of fines. So that is why he would have been nit picking and fined such a large amount. Each officer needs to raise an X amount of revenue each month. They are basically, backwards salesmen


 
where were you mis-informed of this info? tell me exactly where you heard this rubbish...there is no quotas people, but if you get pulled up and give attitude then expect a ticket....play nice and show respect and it may come back at you with just a warning!
Yes some traffic police do go out and write a lot of tickets as guess what??? thats their JOB and they don't do general duties etc, so they spend the whole shift enforcing traffic laws...

honestly its like butting your head against a wall sometimes.

I'm off this thread as too much urban legend rubbish for me

j


----------



## junglecarpet (Dec 20, 2010)

I saw a cop chuck a u-turn at a traffic light while on his handheld mobile phone a while ago...


----------



## Dannyboi (Dec 20, 2010)

Lambert said:


> sorry but an ipad is not a computer in any degree. all it is, is a big version of a ipod touch


 
Nah I'm fair sure you can multi task with computers so I'm gonna say that your right.


----------



## Dannyboi (Dec 20, 2010)

Brodak_Moment said:


> I think they use the large fine not to catch people, but to deter people. If it was a smaller fine then people may take less heed of the seatbelt rule.


 But wouldn't you rather deter them from speeding?? the seatbelt rule is stupid people are stupid enough to go without then they deserve to get injured. People should wear them out of commonsense if they don't then thats their problem.


----------



## xxMelissaxx (Dec 25, 2010)

Dannyboi said:


> the seatbelt rule is stupid people are stupid enough to go without then they deserve to get injured. People should wear them out of commonsense if they don't then thats their problem.



The cost to the community of such injuries can be substantial - there is a lot more to most things than you seem to realise.

Also, agree with zobo and brodak on this one...


----------



## Wookie (Dec 25, 2010)

Dannyboi said:


> But wouldn't you rather deter them from speeding?? the seatbelt rule is stupid people are stupid enough to go without then they deserve to get injured. People should wear them out of commonsense if they don't then thats their problem.


 
I'd assume the smaller fines are because they accept that most people will speed at some time and it is a very common infraction. Some may be accidental, we all know how easy it is to sneak 10km over the limit. Hoons (excessive speeding + idiotic drivers) or repeat offenders = heavier fines


----------



## Dipcdame (Dec 25, 2010)

REPTILIAN-KMAN said:


> Most people lost respect for police when they became a force of revenue raising !


 
Want a REALLY good way to stop them "revenue raising"??????? Don't break the law, then they have nothing to charge you for!!! SIMPLE!!


----------



## spilota_variegata (Dec 25, 2010)

*Fined..*

I got charged years ago for something that I thought was ridiculous.

I had just started in a new job. Being ex militiary, I am very conscious about being late for work... 

Anyway, I used to drive an old Cortina that suffered badly from vapour lock, particularly in hot weather. I was driving to work and as I turned right into the South Stuart Highway, my car stalled... I pulled to the side of the road and popped the bonnet. 

After 15 minutes or so of trying unsuccessfully trying to start the car (vapour lock), I decided to pour a little fuel from the jerry can I had in the boot directly into the carby. As I was in a rush and getting very nervous about being late, I spilled some fuel and it splashed all over my arm. I got back into the car and turned the key... the car started.

Nervous about being late for work, I drove off but decided I needed a cigarette to calm my nerves. I had just picked fourth gear and lit the match to light my cigarette when my arm ignited. I immediately opened the window, waving my arm madly out the window trying to extinguish the fire just as a police officer was driving in the opposite direction. He hung a u-turn, lights flashing and siren wailing and pulled me over.

I was charged that day for....





Waiving a firearm out the window..


----------



## Nighthawk (Dec 25, 2010)

spilota_variegata said:


> i got charged years ago for something that i thought was ridiculous.
> 
> I had just started in a new job. Being ex militiary, i am very conscious about being late for work...
> 
> ...



lmao


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Dec 25, 2010)

spilota_variegata said:


> I got charged years ago for something that I thought was ridiculous.
> 
> I had just started in a new job. Being ex militiary, I am very conscious about being late for work...
> 
> ...




Ha ha good one! 


I was once pulled over for driving the wrong way up a one way street. 
The policeman said " Do you realise you were driving the wrong way up a one way street?"
To which i replied " no officer".
He said "didn't you see the arrows?"
I said "Arrows?" " I didn't even see the Indians!"


----------

